# AZ Vets - hip x-rays w/o sedation?



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Anyone have a vet they can recommend in Arizona (Phoenix area) that will X-ray
hips and elbows w/o sedation?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Justin Gannon (Nov 17, 2008)

blue cross vet clinic 602-955-5980 or sonora vet clinic 602-765-3700


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Justin Gannon said:


> blue cross vet clinic 602-955-5980 or sonora vet clinic 602-765-3700


Thanks. It's for a puppy owner.


----------

